# what does "otto" stand for?



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

What is the full name for this "otto" I keep reading about? I believe this is some kind of small sucker mouthed algae eating fish? It's also meant to be shrimp safe?

Will this fish keep the glass free of algae?


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

There's never really any guarantee that they will keep the tank clean at all. Sometimes they can be completely partial to wafers and not worry too much about the algae. It all depends. As for what it stands for it is short for otocinclus and it is the name of the fish. As far as I know it is shrimp safe too.

Hope this helps


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

It does help. Thanks!

I'll check the LFS for some.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

When you pick one up, you might want to see how long the store's had the fish for. If they've been in the store for at least a week, there's a pretty good chance that, carefully acclimated, a healthy oto will make it long-term.

Buying inside the week timeframe is riskier because otos can be very sensitive and be subject to a really high mortality rate.


----------



## ultimatehipster (Jul 24, 2006)

Google search is awesome at finding out full names, etc. Next time, just google "otto tropical fish" or something to pinpoint the category...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

woops! someone already gave you the name.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

erijnal said:


> When you pick one up, you might want to see how long the store's had the fish for. If they've been in the store for at least a week, there's a pretty good chance that, carefully acclimated, a healthy oto will make it long-term.
> 
> Buying inside the week timeframe is riskier because otos can be very sensitive and be subject to a really high mortality rate.


Words to live buy when buying otos!


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks. i didn't know they had such a high mortality rate!


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

yum said:


> thanks. i didn't know they had such a high mortality rate!


But if they make it their first week or so they'll last a long time. Great little fish.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Would you recommend buying them from a swapmeet or a fish auction without the benefit of observing them at the LFS for a week?


----------



## Markalot (Feb 14, 2007)

I purchased 4 Otos from the local petsmart and they all survived.

Acclimation is key in my opinion. Get them home, open the bag right away, add a small amount of Prime, then drip acclimate if you can or slowly add tank water over 3 or 4 hours. Net and add to the tank. They should survive as long as you have quality water and supplement their feeding with a quality algae wafer.

Of course a QT tank would be ideal, just in case they are diseased.


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

yum said:


> Would you recommend buying them from a swapmeet or a fish auction without the benefit of observing them at the LFS for a week?


My first attempt at ottos where from my LFS whom I trust a lot. I like this store because their water parameters are very similar to mine. The ottos lived happily in the store for over a week so I picked some up. I acclimated them to my tank slowly but once I got them in they died in a couple days. The LFS gave me another batch with the same results. While buying supplies at Petsmart I noticed they had ottos. I picked a few up and about a year and a half later they're still busily cleaning my tank.

So I guess what I'm trying to say is I'm not sure what you should do.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Whether ottos survive is based on them not going without food for any significant length of time during transport and holding. They depend on gut bacteria to gain nutrition out of the algae they eat and if they fast to long they can lose that bacteria and then slowly starve even if they continue to eat.

I understand that they may be able to replenish their bacteria if they are housed with one or more with normal numbers of the bacteria, but it isn't a sure thing and the fish that went without for a bit are weaker.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

SnakeIce said:


> Whether ottos survive is based on them not going without food for any significant length of time during transport and holding. They depend on gut bacteria to gain nutrition out of the algae they eat and if they fast to long they can lose that bacteria and then slowly starve even if they continue to eat.
> 
> I understand that they may be able to replenish their bacteria if they are housed with one or more with normal numbers of the bacteria, but it isn't a sure thing and the fish that went without for a bit are weaker.


That is very interesting........I had never heard that explaination before. 
It fits nicely with the popular recommendation of keeping at least 3 or 4 together as it seems they are more likely to survive in larger groups.

Thanks for that tidbit SnakeIce!


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

so i take it the ottos have a very high metabolism and are constantly eating? i think i read somewhere that they are always pooping? heh.

there is not much algae in the tank so i will have to pick up some algae tabs. thanks everyone.

i will look for 4-6 and acclimate slowly.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Not so much a high metabolism, but rather a high bulk low energy food source. It is a little like the mountains of food elephants have to eat, there is a lot that is roughage and not digested.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

So I put 3 ottos in the tank tonight and I'm wondering if their behavior is normal.

2 of them are swimming around the tank edges non-stop and one sat on a leaf for 20 minutes when I first put it in, now it's no where to be seen. There are plenty of places to hide but I'm worried.

Should I be?

I also put an algae wafer in there but the ottos and shrimp seem to be ignoring it. Weird.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like normal behavior to me.

Don't worry about it......besides, it won't do you any good to worry anyway.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

You should have lots of plants for your ottos... They do like green stuff... If they move around about week, they should be fine. Some do die because pet stores doesn't really take care of their fish and ottos are senstive with water.


----------

